# Pickup line megathread?



## watson (Oct 31, 2020)

Didn’t we used to have one years ago? Maybe it got purged out. Anyways give me your best pickup lines dirty kid style!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 31, 2020)

"I didn't know angels wore butt flaps"
"your dumpster, or mine?"


----------



## Influential (Nov 1, 2020)

Ur skin is smooth like Steelies and dumpster melon.


----------



## Deleted member 30226 (Jan 18, 2021)

This may be your last opportunity to offer to take ME out to dinner --- as I count the change in my hand for a 40.


----------



## Odin (Jan 19, 2021)

I thought Chicago deep dish dumpster was fine but your New York thin crust makes me want to make you mine!


----------



## CoyoteAnnabis (Feb 8, 2021)

Is that a rail spike in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 9, 2021)

"Hey baby, you look like you could use a good stick-and-poke"


----------



## iamwhatiam (Feb 9, 2021)

"I'm so horny I'm about to busk. I'm gonna sidewalk slam you so hard tonight, you won't be able to hop on the fly for a week."


----------

